# Need lactating mom to adopt 7 babies.....



## Baby's Mama (Feb 20, 2021)

I adopted out a baby girl which I had bred myself last month whenever she was less than 3 weeks old, and somehow she ended up getting pregnant somehow shortly after she left apparently. Anyway, the person called me frantic about her suddenly giving birth and so forth...so I told her just bring them all to me, meaning mom and 7 babies but she doesn't want a thing to do with them and they're barely eating at only 4 days old....


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

We’re do you live? I’m looking for 2 female rats!


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

I had a similar problem. I bought a lactating mom from a feeder store. She immediately adopted the babies.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Baby's Mama said:


> I adopted out a baby girl which I had bred myself last month whenever she was less than 3 weeks old


I would strongly suggest giving babies more time before selling them. 

Most responsible breeders keep babies with their mothers for 4 to 5 weeks before separating them by sex. Then it can be very beneficial to them to give them another 1 to 3 weeks to develop social skills in a group before finding homes for them. I would 100% recommend considering not selling baby rats until they're at least 5 to 8 weeks old.


----------

